# Clausing 5914 cannot hold speed



## songbird (Jun 22, 2013)

_Hey, I have a clausing 5914 lathe, which has variable speed by hydrolic moving shieves together or apart. My problem is the speed control lever will slowly rotate to slower speed while the machine is operating. This sounds like a leaking check valve. Has anyone else had this problem, and was it a difficult fix. Thanks, Jim._


----------



## davidh (Jun 23, 2013)

maybe this thread will help you. . . Speed Changer Clausing Lathe Model 5914 

google is your friend


----------



## songbird (Jun 23, 2013)

davidh said:


> maybe this thread will help you. . . Speed Changer Clausing Lathe Model 5914
> 
> google is your friend


Thanks for the tip. I've seen the video before on the easy way of bleeding out the system, (which sounds like what is causing my issue), but have forgotten about it until your thread. U-tubes are good things! I'm going out this morning and try bleeding the system. Will keep you posted, thanks again, Jim.


----------



## songbird (Jun 23, 2013)

songbird said:


> Thanks for the tip. I've seen the video before on the easy way of bleeding out the system, (which sounds like what is causing my issue), but have forgotten about it until your thread. U-tubes are good things! I'm going out this morning and try bleeding the system. Will keep you posted, thanks again, Jim.



Well, I've bled the Clausing lathe for over an hour, no bubbles, but also no luck. The spindle continues to slow after a while. I'm thinking that I may have a leaking cylinder, (leaking internally), as I also unable to adjust the speed to the lowest setting. Trapped fluid may be stopping the ram from completely compressing. Any thoughts out there? Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Shopsweeper (Jun 25, 2013)

I think your machine has a VariDrive (like my 6913 does).  The other possibility if, of course, that plastic "bearing" in the VariDrive unit is worn out.  

I have the same issue and I am scheduled to tear into my machine next week - changing fluid and bleeding first of course.

Let me know what you find and I will do the same.

Worst case, I may attempt a VFD setup if my VariDrive has all the green scratched off.


----------



## songbird (Feb 24, 2014)

Shopsweeper said:


> I think your machine has a VariDrive (like my 6913 does).  The other possibility if, of course, that plastic "bearing" in the VariDrive unit is worn out.
> 
> I have the same issue and I am scheduled to tear into my machine next week - changing fluid and bleeding first of course.
> 
> ...


Wow, it's been awhile since I've checked in. I've bled the system till blue in the face with no change. I have concluded that the lathe seems to hold speed while running, but but drops speed each time the clutch is engaged, about 50 rpm. It may not be normal, but I may have to live with it. Thanks for your thoughts, Jim.


----------



## Coomba (Mar 6, 2014)

Shopsweeper said:


> I think your machine has a VariDrive (like my 6913 does). The other possibility if, of course, that plastic "bearing" in the VariDrive unit is worn out.
> 
> I have the same issue and I am scheduled to tear into my machine next week - changing fluid and bleeding first of course.
> 
> ...




Looking at one of these lathe to buy now. would you explain more about the plastic bearing and the green being scratched off!


----------

